# Won't open her EYES !!! Please help !!



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I returned home from the groomers a few hours ago and my malt cannot fully open her eyes. She opens for a few seconds and then squints like crazy....especially the left eye which she cannot even keep fully open at all.
Can it be soap in the eye? Should I call the groomers......I feel so bad since we've been home now for several hours and at first I thought she was just overly tired but now it seems she is having problems with her eyes.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I would think about getting her to the vet. Could be a scratched cornea, could be something sprayed in the eyes. Hard to tell but if she's that uncomfortable I would get help.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Please take her to the vet to take a look.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I agree with Susan, I'd take her the vet or pet emergency. It could just be some small pieces of hair in her eyes, but to be on the safe side, I'd take her.


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

It's unanimous...the vet quickly! Please let us know what you find out.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Aww, poor thing  I agree to take her to the vet. Hope it's something minor--let us know.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

I agree with the others. Hopefully, it's just shampoo that can be easily flushed out of her eyes.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Do you have any eyewash? If you have, I would wash her eyes even before going to the vet.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Vanilla needs to get to the vet asap!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Praying all is ok with Vanilla. Keep us posted. There was another Malt (Bella) that come home from a day care with eye squinting issues recently. It was some kind of scent they used on her I believe.


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Praying for little Vanilla , please keep us posted .................


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I agree that a vet visit is in order. I would first take her there, and make sure to call the groomer asap to find out if something may have been sprayed near Vanilla's eyes.

It could be tiny pieces of hair from clipping it, shampoo/conditioner/spray irritant, or a scratched cornea. You could try using artificial tears to irrigate the eyes and see if that helps immediately, but it sounds like it may be a scratch in the eye.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Hope you got her into a vet...

sounds like her eye was scratched  So easy to do with little dogs, especially ones with so much hair around their eyes.

:grouphug: Hope she feels better soon


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi....its been a while since your post.....I think I can speak for all of us who are hoping that you sought medical attention and have had Vanilla's eyes checked with a vet.

Please let us know how she is feeling......just concerned. Thanks...


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

This happened to my show dog before and the groomer paid to have her see an opthamologist! Don't put any cortisone into her eye, as this could cause an ulcer.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I would have called the Groomer immediately to let him/her know about this and called the Vet immediately as per the advice of the others. Hope that she will be ok. Hope that you will post an update soon


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Okay, right after I posted this thread the first thing I did was I called the groomer. She said Vanilla's eye's seemed as if she may be coming down with an eye infection because they seemed a little red to her but she said she did not mention to me because she saw no discharge. She also said she may have gotten shampoo in her eyes but the shampoo is tear free or some hairs might have gone into her eyes . She was definitely concerned and seemed very helpful on what to do. After the phone call I went to wash Vanilla's eye area . It improved quite a bit that she was no longer squinting......She went from not even being able to fully open her eyes to finally being able to open her eyes. Since she improved I did not take her to the vet. She is still not 100% . I still see the left eye as being irritated but may be because she was rubbing it against her blankets earlier. I'm glad to see her acting herself again and not squinting. Tomorrow morning if I see any sign of infection which as of right now I don't I will not hesitate to bring her in.
Thank you so much for caring


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

poochie2 said:


> Okay, right after I posted this thread the first thing I did was I called the groomer. She said Vanilla's eye's seemed as if she may be coming down with an eye infection because they seemed a little red to her but she said she did not mention to me because she saw no discharge. She also said she may have gotten shampoo in her eyes but the shampoo is tear free or some hairs might have gone into her eyes . She was definitely concerned and seemed very helpful on what to do. After the phone call I went to wash Vanilla's eye area . It improved quite a bit that she was no longer squinting......She went from not even being able to fully open her eyes to finally being able to open her eyes. Since she improved I did not take her to the vet. She is still not 100% . I still see the left eye as being irritated but may be because she was rubbing it against her blankets earlier. I'm glad to see her acting herself again and not squinting. Tomorrow morning if I see any sign of infection which as of right now I don't I will not hesitate to bring her in.
> Thank you so much for caring


So you called the groomer instead of your vet?


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I really think that if she is squinting the slight bit she really needs to be seen by a vet. If it is hair in her eye it could have scratched the cornea and that is something that should be determined by her vet. Did you look closely in her eye to see if any hairs were scraping the eye area? The groomer must know that something could have gotten in her eye since she did say so herself. I'm sure she was concerned but you know your baby best.

I really hope she feels better but please let us know tomorrow how she is doing...sorry, I am just concerned that no damage has been done to her eye itself.

Good luck!!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Something similar happened to one of my dogs years ago, and as I was leaving the shop I heard another client complaining about the same thing. I don't know what happened--the groomers denied anything was wrong but said if there was, it was my fault! When I got my dog to the emergency vet a few hours later, they found she had damage to both corneas. With proper prescription medication it healed okay, eventually. But I think my dog had to wear an e-collar to keep her from pawing at her eye and making it worse. 

Somebody suggested to me that the groomer may have used a cage fan that blew directly into my dog's face. I'll never know because I never went back there.

From my own personal experience I know that an injured cornea is very, very painful! 

I hope you've gotten some professional advice and care--and I also mean from a vet, not from the groomer. 

Please let us know how Vanilla is doing!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Hope Vanilla is doing better today. I would let a vet examine her eyes even if she seems better. 

As far as groomers, not always, but often your groomer does the final cut ONLY. There is an assistant that does the wash/dry / even the glands and ears. they may not be as trained or patient as your groomer. Pay attention to who these people are, they often go unnoticed as we talk with the groomer only. These can be teenagers to groomers in training. Usually in a different room. I am not saying they are bad and there is not much you can do about it as they often change. I found a one woman show groomer, I find it better than the bigger outfits. And I set guidelines as to what I wanted done. Mine does not use kennel to blow dry. They hand blow dry body and hold it over the head for the face. 

But I told the groomer not use soap near his eyes or use a dryer on face. I mainly want a cut, so I don't care if he has his faced washed with soap. I also let the Vet handle ears or glands if needed.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

I wanted to add to my prev post. I stopped long time ago having the groomers go into Sammie's ears or empty the anal glands. In his case I think it's better to let the glands work naturally. And I clean his ears myself. If we have a problem I will take him to the vets.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I am so thankful for all your advice and well wishes. I have an appointment this morning to see her vet just to make sure especially after reading it can be so many things. My appointment is at 11am and I will be back to let you know how it goes.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

poochie2 said:


> I am so thankful for all your advice and well wishes. I have an appointment this morning to see her vet just to make sure especially after reading it can be so many things. My appointment is at 11am and I will be back to let you know how it goes.


Happy you're seeing the vet. I've had some things with my eyes and I really needed a doctor and meds. It was very painful. Let us know what the vet says - better safe than sorry.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Second that :thumbsup: Hopefully it was just a simple irritation. but like others, when I experienced dry eye in my 20's, I found out how sensitive eyes are.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Hope all goes well at your Vet appointment. Will tune in later to see how you both make out.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

So glad your going to the vet......please let us know what happens. Hoping Vanilla feels better!!


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Took her in and had to wait an hour in the waiting room but glad I did. Her eyes are absolutely fine . The left looks like she's been scratching because of either soap or hair getting into the eyes but no infection.
Turns out she has a sebaceous cyst on her chest which they removed. It was like a liquid filled pimple which vet said is common in dogs. 
Thanks so much for thinking of Vanilla


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

That's wonderful news! You'll be feeling 100% in no time, sweet Vanilla!!!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Sooo happy that Vanilla is doing well.....I have been thinking about her eyes..your a great Mom. :aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I am glad to hear that Vanilla is all well. I suggest that you get some eyewash to have on hand...the way you keep certain things like hydrogen peroxide, alcohol, neosporin. I would have thought that she probably had a little piece of hair in her eye, because I get hair in my eyes sometimes when I am grooming the kids. I am not one to run to a doctor if it is something I can take care of myself. Of course, it was good to drain the cyst.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Some things need a trained eye  to diagnose and can get worse fast. My dog's emergency vets thought she had aggravated whatever was bothering her eye during the period it took me to get to the vet. Sometimes it is better to be overly-cautious than sorry.

I'm glad to hear Vanilla is doing well, too. 

I've read about putting an un-medicated eye ointment in a dog's eyes before grooming in order to protect them. I wonder, does anybody on this forum do that, or do their groomers do that?

P.S. For eyewash (good recommendation to keep some around) I like Ocufresh, which is preservative-free and comes in a package of 6 individual vials of 20 ml. each. I'm sensitive to preservatives and so this is attractive to me and for my dogs as well.


----------



## Falls' Proud Mama (Apr 16, 2012)

oh my goodness.. poor thing. Try and wash her eyes with some cool water, sounds like there is either tiny hairs or an irritating soap. Even before you bring her to the vet this can be a soother for Vanilla. If you weigh out that option, then definitely bring her to the vet because yes, it can be a scratched cornea. And DEFINITELY tell the groomer. A groomer once nicked Falls nipple and I lost it on them. They must know that whoever is grooming their Dogs is not competent. Hope your bubba is okay


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I like the idea of getting an eye wash. I'm going to get some this week. I am surprised the groomer hasn't called me asking how she is doing since we've known her for almost 4 years. Oh well, I am glad she 's fine now but I will definitely get the eye wash which will come in handy . Thanks again xo


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

The groomer probably feels guilty, but doesn't want to admit guilt. Our poor Old English Sheepdog got a scratched cornea after a grooming visit and the groomer made some ridiculous excuse, like maybe Paisley walked into a plant on the way out of the groomer's. Yeah, right. Anyway, I'm so sorry Vanilla got hurt, but glad she's on the mend


----------



## lawgirl (Jul 22, 2009)

Just want to say, so glad to hear that Vanilla's eyes are fine! It's great that you took your dog to the vet quickly. I had a scare with my rescue dog who was squinting and tearing in one eye. I freaked out and took him to the vet the same day, who did a special stain that allows her to see microscopic tears on the cornea using a UV light.

Under the UV lamp, we saw that there was a small divot on the dog's cornea (a corneal ulcer), and if left untreated it would have progressed very quickly. Corneal ulcers can be dangerous if untreated and are extremely painful! Thankfully the ulcer healed quickly over one week with 2x daily antiobiotic drops.

Anyway, just wanted to provide some context for the eye-emergency mentality. I get very nervous about eye injuries because they can deteriorate quite quickly.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

lawgirl said:


> Just want to say, so glad to hear that Vanilla's eyes are fine! It's great that you took your dog to the vet quickly. I had a scare with my rescue dog who was squinting and tearing in one eye. I freaked out and took him to the vet the same day, who did a special stain that allows her to see microscopic tears on the cornea using a UV light.
> 
> Under the UV lamp, we saw that there was a small divot on the dog's cornea (a corneal ulcer), and if left untreated it would have progressed very quickly. Corneal ulcers can be dangerous if untreated and are extremely painful! Thankfully the ulcer healed quickly over one week with 2x daily antiobiotic drops.
> 
> Anyway, just wanted to provide some context for the eye-emergency mentality. I get very nervous about eye injuries because they can deteriorate quite quickly.


Thanks for sharing that. Yes when it comes to the eyes it's scary and always best to get it checked.


----------

